# Slideout won't move



## Tadpole (May 14, 2022)

Bedroom slideout on my Cedar Creek won't move. It tries but won't. Battery charged and no obstruction found. Hydraulic fluid low. Could that be the problem? Discovered slideout switch only moves levelers!  ???? Is there a reset switch on my wiring panel to fix this ?


----------

